# Using tops for cloning?



## Manowar (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone successfully cut off the top 5"-8" of a plant and get it to root and become a new plant? I'm thinking that there is too much developed/developing material to be sustained without a root system. What do you guys think?


----------



## C3rtifi3d Hustl3r (Apr 19, 2009)

Manowar said:


> Anyone successfully cut off the top 5"-8" of a plant and get it to root and become a new plant? I'm thinking that there is too much developed/developing material to be sustained without a root system. What do you guys think?


Thats how i do it it works great actually and they come out short first and thats good cause now there short fattys


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 19, 2009)

I took a cutting about 3 weeks into flower. It had a small top forming. I just cut it , no clonex or anything and stuck it in my bubbler it too up until today to root, 3 weeks or more. But it did. Which I'm happy about a female white widow for a mother plant.


----------



## FatSalad (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, it works. I have cloned LSD this way. I was amazed the stem bearly fit into the hole in the Root Cube. I use Clonex.


----------



## by1969 (Apr 20, 2009)

That's funny. I did that today exactly how you described, FatSalad


FatSalad said:


> Yeah, it works. I have cloned LSD this way. I was amazed the stem bearly fit into the hole in the Root Cube. I use Clonex.


----------



## by1969 (Apr 20, 2009)

by1969 said:


> That's funny. I did that today exactly how you described, FatSalad


Not LST though, so not exactly


----------



## Code420 (Apr 20, 2009)

I do it all the time, it keeps the plants shorter and more compact to just take the tallest top. It doesn't root quite as fast but you end up with a better mother plant in my opinion. I've cut a seedling in half and both it and the clone survived fine.


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Whats the deal with Mother plant can't you just have a female seed from the start and have a mother plant, or do you have to wait until it starts flowering and clone it????


----------



## by1969 (Apr 20, 2009)

Droski7 said:


> Whats the deal with Mother plant can't you just have a female seed from the start and have a mother plant, or do you have to wait until it starts flowering and clone it????


I've had feminized seeds and 1 out of 5 was a male. I cloned off em all without labeling them and from there on out I didn't know which clone was male and female, so it can be risky by my experience.


----------



## Manowar (Apr 21, 2009)

So these thick top clones once rooted and put into flowering will essentially produce massive colas correct? 
I have a 4 ft plant that I "super-topped" awhile back so it has 4 heads now. I dont really know what its called but by super-topped I mean that instead of just pinching off the top and it splitting into two, I completely clip off the top growth shoot and the 2nd and 3rd node shoots catch up and its now 4 tops. 
Basically now the plant is too tall for my flowering area lol. So I want to cut off the 4 tops and flower them in their own little pots. Do you guys think they will flower into the same sized colas they would be on a 4' plant, or be the size of my regular 10" clones buds?


----------



## newb19547 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, just did this yesterday as kind of an experiment. Glad to hear it can be done!


----------



## Code420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Manowar said:


> So these thick top clones once rooted and put into flowering will essentially produce massive colas correct?
> I have a 4 ft plant that I "super-topped" awhile back so it has 4 heads now. I dont really know what its called but by super-topped I mean that instead of just pinching off the top and it splitting into two, I completely clip off the top growth shoot and the 2nd and 3rd node shoots catch up and its now 4 tops.
> Basically now the plant is too tall for my flowering area lol. So I want to cut off the 4 tops and flower them in their own little pots. Do you guys think they will flower into the same sized colas they would be on a 4' plant, or be the size of my regular 10" clones buds?


 It depends on how long you allow them to veg. You have to remember that a clone thats 10" and started at 8" doesn't have near the root development of a plant that started at 1" so you wont get the same yield. Give it enough time to grow a solid root foundation and it should yield just as well as a normal clone.


----------

